# USD Horn bodies with BMS 4540ND Driver



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

So, I'm thinking of running BMS drivers with USD Horns? How would this setup sound compared to the D-200 driver from USD that comes with the bodies? Also, can I just "swap out" the two drivers without any mods to the bodies? 
Thanks in advance for your input, guys. 
System:
USD D-2RT HLCD (75 watts but "see" ~37.5watts @ 8ohms)
18Sound 6ND430 4ohm (140 watts each) in the doors
(1) Morel Ultimo 12" 1000 watts @ 2ohm
(1) Audison Voce AV 5.1k
Audison Bit Ten D or maybe a Bit One

Should I just run the horns as they come from USD and maybe try the BMS drivers later? I was thinking of either a BMS 4540ND or 4550.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 4550 is going to win down low...you can get those down to about 7-800 on those horns- BMS recommends 1000 for pro sound applications. The 4540 wouldn't be much good past say 1.6-1.8k hertz.

The 4550 would be a significant set up from the stock drivers. The 4552 is the same as the 4550 but neo (much smaller, lighter, and more money).

To use the 4540, you would need a 1 3/8 TPI to bolt on adapter...they are cheap. The 4550 would bolt right up.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

r u sure u want to go with the usd horns? I've seen a few that started with them but ended up with ES bodies.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Is there any advantage of ES bodies over USD?


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> The 4550 is going to win down low...you can get those down to about 7-800 on those horns- BMS recommends 1000 for pro sound applications. The 4540 wouldn't be much good past say 1.6-1.8k hertz.
> 
> The 4550 would be a significant set up from the stock drivers. The 4552 is the same as the 4550 but neo (much smaller, lighter, and more money).
> 
> To use the 4540, you would need a 1 3/8 TPI to bolt on adapter...they are cheap. The 4550 would bolt right up.


Thanks for all of your information. I will look at the 4550.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Reece514 said:


> Is there any advantage of ES bodies over USD?


R&D 

Kelvin


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> R&D
> 
> Kelvin


this


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Horsemanwill said:


> r u sure u want to go with the usd horns? I've seen a few that started with them but ended up with ES bodies.


Thanks for the info. Is there a particular ES Horn body that you think would work best with the BMS 4550?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

the two bodies each have their own design purpose. the crossovers for each is a lil different. imo the main reason for them is the fitment process. there are just some places you can't fit the full body but you can the mini.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ it might be a bit backwards but i prefer the mini body simply because i believe it's a ton easier to install, and since it's not so big, it's more "out of the way" as far as a horn can be... not to mention, i can typically tuck the mini's under the dash further due to the way the horn is build... 

i'm not certain there is really a sonic difference between the two, except for maybe lower possible crossover points...


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Horsemanwill said:


> the two bodies each have their own design purpose. the crossovers for each is a lil different. imo the main reason for them is the fitment process. there are just some places you can't fit the full body but you can the mini.


dont forget that the crossfire pattern for the mini is steeper too. if you have a larger center console, the mini is not ideal.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Reece514 said:


> So, I'm thinking of running BMS drivers with USD Horns? How would this setup sound compared to the D-200 driver from USD that comes with the bodies? Also, can I just "swap out" the two drivers without any mods to the bodies?
> Thanks in advance for your input, guys.
> System:
> USD D-2RT HLCD (75 watts but "see" ~37.5watts @ 8ohms)
> ...


BMS 4540s are nice, but rather expensive.
I switched to the Celestion CDX1-1425 because it's cheaper and the performance is comparable. I paid about $40 for mine, but they cost about $100 nowadays due to the cost of neodymium going crazy.

Ferrite compression drivers are pretty compelling these days; if you have the room for a 4550 I'd take that over a 4540ND. I used the latter because they were up on my dash where space is insanely limited.

As for horns, I have no idea why anyone would use USD horns when Parts Express sells a hundred horns for under $100 a piece that are world class. The Holdaways were a huge inspiration for me, and I appreciate everything that I learned from them, but waveguides have evolved in a huge way since the 90s. The USD waveguides aren't price-competitive.

I like the QSC waveguides; they're tough to fit in a car, but you can always chop 'em up to fit.


----------

